# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  windows server 2008 32 bit + 4 Gb RAM DDR2

## pelmen

Было:
windows server 2008 32 bit + 2 Gb RAM DDR2 (одной планкой)
Вставили еще 2 планки по 2 гб каждая. Винда загрузилась, в свойствах системы показывает 6 гб, в диспетчере задач показывает 2 гб ("всего физической памяти"). Выключили, вынули старую 2гб планку, оставили только 2 новые. Передвинули их, чтоб они в двухканальном режиме были, включаем - в биосе видно 4 гб, в свойствах системы - тоже, а диспетчер задач опять показывает 2 гб. Думал, просто глюк, но ни фига - запускаю виртуалбокс (ради которого и добавляли ОЗУ), и вижу, что нет возможности поставить гостевой системе более 1,5 Гб ОЗУ, так как "всего 2". Помогите разобраться.

_Добавлено через 8 часов 8 минут 57 секунд_


_Добавлено через 30 часов 3 минуты 43 секунды_
Решилось так: пуск - выполнить - msconfig - опции загрузки - убрать галочку 'максимум памяти 2гб' :))))))

----------

